
Show HN: Build A SaaS App in Rails 6 – book - polysaturate
https://buildasaasappinrails.com/
======
treis
I'm building a SaaS app in Rails and might be interested in something like
this. Not interested enough to give you my email to get trickled some samples
and then, presumably, spammed for the rest of time.

------
digitaltrees
I love this book. Thanks for updating it!!!

